# Hunting Island Lagoon 14-Apr



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Went down and fished the Hunting Island Pier Friday night with nothing to show but a crab, Saturday we hit the Lagoon with the yaks on out going high tide, we took it all the way down with nothing but a 6" flounder, on the way back we hit the flats, nothing for about 45 min, so for the first time, i decided to stand up, my second cast with a pink Gulp mullet on a white and pink 3/4oz jighead i got hit, hard, i fought it for about 5min before i could see what it was, it was a 28"-6lb seatrout,only keeper caught but a nice one, my personal best, it fed two families it was so big, here is a link to the pics:fishing: 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=110905


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Now thats a freakin GATOR if you ask me !!!!!!!! I havent had one of those in a long while... 

Nice freakin catch man....bet your gald you were patient....bet it was goooood eatin...


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

gonnawin said:


> Went down and fished the Hunting Island Pier Friday night with nothing to show but a crab, Saturday we hit the Lagoon with the yaks on out going high tide, we took it all the way down with nothing but a 6" flounder, on the way back we hit the flats, nothing for about 45 min, so for the first time, i decided to stand up, my second cast with a pink Gulp mullet on a white and pink 3/4oz jighead i got hit, hard, i fought it for about 5min before i could see what it was, it was a 28"-6lb seatrout,only keeper caught but a nice one, my personal best, it fed two families it was so big, here is a link to the pics:fishing:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=110905


One heck of a fish you caught there


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a heck of a trout


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

yep! it pays to be persistent. sometimes even hard headed  nice catch


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice fish...........happy for ya.


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

gonnawin nice how you didnt mention the assistance of your near drowned fishing partner


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

armyman2007 said:


> gonnawin nice how you didnt mention the assistance of your near drowned fishing partner


assisstance????????? you were too busy trying not to drown, what assisstance were you?


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

*Big Mamma Likes Pink*

Nice fish! Did I here somebody say Armyman almost drowned trying to knock it off the hook?


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

sinker man said:


> Nice fish! Did I here somebody say Armyman almost drowned trying to knock it off the hook?


hmmm??? you may have a point man, last time ill ask him to help, jealousys a killer,lol


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats funny I remember the events slightly different. Like you crying because you couldn't land the fish and screaming out to me to come and help you. :fishing:


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

armyman2007 said:


> Thats funny I remember the events slightly different. Like you crying because you couldn't land the fish and screaming out to me to come and help you. :fishing:


DUDE.... IM A MUTE, I COULDNT OF SAID ANYTHING!!!


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

You know some people call mutes dumb.


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

armyman2007 said:


> You know some people call mutes dumb.


ok, im a dumb mute


----------

